# What sex are my budgies?



## Mybirdhasnoarms (9 mo ago)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Your boys are both precious. They are definitively 100% both male. You can tell by their bright blue ceres. What are their names?

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around!


----------

